# Distance from palte to miter slot?



## smboudreaux (Jun 20, 2011)

i am in the design phase of a new router table. what is the typical distance from the edge of the base plate to the inside edge of the miter slot? i will be using combo track as i like to use feather board on the table top. The table will be 24x36. also are most plates centered front to back? It seems you would gain working surface by offsetting the plate to the rear of the table.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

smboudreaux said:


> i am in the design phase of a new router table. what is the typical distance from the edge of the base plate to the inside edge of the miter slot? i will be using combo track as i like to use feather board on the table top. The table will be 24x36. also are most plates centered front to back? It seems you would gain working surface by offsetting the plate to the rear of the table.


Hi Steven - I usually figure max of 6" from the centerline of the bit for the center of the miter slot. This accomodates variations in plate size. 
As far as centering the plate itself, that is also a personal taste thing. By moving the plate back you would pick up some front support and workspace but would also give up fence travel to the rear.


----------



## smboudreaux (Jun 20, 2011)

how much travel is recommended for the fence to the rear? the fence i'm designing have a total depth of 5-3/4"?


----------

